# Another Reason to Homeschool??



## sotzo (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLIcY2QgLeA


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 27, 2007)

What did she say? Something about South Africa and helping build up our future? Most Americans don't have maps? What?!?

On another note, my six year old son colored a map of southern Asia today after school because we as a family pray for one country a week and this week's country is Nepal.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 27, 2007)

Heheh...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 27, 2007)

Huhhhh!!!???



Can you say brain dead?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 27, 2007)

sotzo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLIcY2QgLeA



Nothing to say but


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 27, 2007)

She would have been better off keeping her mouth shut...


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 27, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> She would have been better off keeping her mouth shut...



I think she gave a brilliant answer. This is what our schools are doing (and why
20% of Americans can't find the US on a map).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 28, 2007)

And my brother from Charleston wants me to move there and put my children in public school?!


----------



## Herald (Aug 28, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> And my brother from Charleston wants me to move there and put my children in public school?!



Colleen - I'd rather you turn Amish and have your kids up at 3:00 am each morning milking the cows!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 28, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > And my brother from Charleston wants me to move there and put my children in public school?!
> ...


 Been there and done that (Conservative Sect of Mennonite)...they couldn't handle, er understand me  I asked too many questions, stated things as I saw them, and refused to take antidepressants to help me conform to the rest of the community (you think I'm kidding?!)


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 28, 2007)

That was a really strange answer... lol Was she meaning to say we should send our maps to S. Africa?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2007)

The guy at the end of this edited clip sums it up well, I think.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1Szcx0VkRo"]YouTube - Miss South Carolina Edit ( funny )[/ame]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 28, 2007)

I really hope her parents aren't as ignorant as she is....maybe some "home education" will happen after this!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 28, 2007)

Um, Ms. Flynt, Miss S Carolina will have you know that it is not 'home education' it is 'home edumacation'. 

And she thinks it's silly, because, come on now, some people don't have maps at home, such as.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 28, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> The guy at the end of this edited clip sums it up well, I think.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1Szcx0VkRo



BTW, the quote at the end was from Billy Madison, which had some very funny parts in it. I do not vouch for all of the content as I have only seen the TV version and it had parts that were bad enough.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 28, 2007)

Guess she hasn't heard of the Public Library System then, eh? I know SC is hurting economically, but I didn't think they had shut those down yet.


----------



## Civbert (Aug 28, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Andrew P.C. said:
> 
> 
> > She would have been better off keeping her mouth shut...
> ...



What?! It's not as high as 20%, it's only 1/5th.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Guess she hasn't heard of the Public Library System then, eh? I know SC is hurting economically, but I didn't think they had shut those down yet.



And what about the internet. Don't they have maps there, and such as? But then maybe U. S. Americans don't have enough computers, and such as.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 28, 2007)

I would like to point out, such as, that she is and a blonde, and such as.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 28, 2007)

I think you all should cut her some slack. She said it's because some people don't have maps and like South Africa and Iraq, we should help build the future. How is this different from what most of the presidential candidates are saying? Huh? 

And she didn't even have to mention terrorism!


----------



## Kristine with a K (Aug 28, 2007)

oh.
my.
word.


----------



## Herald (Aug 28, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I would like to point out, such as, that she is and a blonde, and such as.



The above comments are the....uhhhh...intellectual property of my Pastor, Douglas Arthur Mixer. They are not mine. I disavow all connections with these comments. Just because I am an elder in the same church as Pastor Douglas Arthur Mixer does not mean I endorse his comments. Any relation to persons missing or dead are purely coincidental.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 28, 2007)

LOL! I'm sure all blondes thank you for that disclaimer.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 28, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to point out, such as, that she is and a blonde, and such as.
> ...



For some reason you like to throw me under the bus all the time? Why is that? Other moderators, is this an issue worthy of church discipline?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I would like to point out, such as, that she is and a blonde, and such as.



Point of clarification....

I can't really tell, due to the stealthy nature of your hair, but judging by the hair color of your adorable children, aren't you blond as well?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 28, 2007)

UPDATE (She just was a deer in the headlights):

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070828/ap_on_re_us/miss_teen_south_carolina


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 28, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...


As a former moderator, all I can say is that it is a hazard of participating on the PB. That and trying to understand the heart of what is said by a congregant in one's church and having grace for any mis-speak  I'm certain you will be a very understanding pastor


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 28, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to point out, such as, that she is and a blonde, and such as.
> ...



"Stealthy nature?!?" Is that a nice way of saying that my forehead is running away from my face?

Yes, sigh, I am blond, as are both of my children. But we are happy exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 28, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> UPDATE (She just was a deer in the headlights):
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070828/ap_on_re_us/miss_teen_south_carolina



Bummer. I was hoping she would win. The other girls probably mentioned world peace or something like that in their answers.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> But we are happy exceptions to the rule.



Of that I am sure.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 28, 2007)

So do you think she should homeschool her kids when she has them?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE (She just was a deer in the headlights):
> ...



_Miss Congeniality_:



> Stan Fields: What is the one most important thing our society needs?
> Gracie Hart: That would be... harsher punishment for parole violators, Stan.
> [crowd is silent]
> Gracie Hart: And world peace!
> [crowd cheers ecstatically]


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 28, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Wythe County Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > The guy at the end of this edited clip sums it up well, I think.
> ...



Ok, a simple "wrong" would have done just fine.


----------



## Megaloo (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmmm...I don't get it.....I'm just so glad that blondes have a chance to be on TV. Let us be heard!!  You go girl!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2007)

SRoper said:


> So do you think she should homeschool her kids when she has them?



Only if they can afford to have a map in their home.


----------

